# Are Asian cheekbones too big/round?



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 23, 2020)

A lot of East Asians have cheekbones like these:











Are these types of cheekbones ideal, or too round?

Discuss.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 23, 2020)

@Vidyacoper Thoughts?


----------



## FootLongDong (Jul 23, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> A lot of East Asians have cheekbones like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being Asian is a death sentence stop coping and rope already chigga


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 23, 2020)

yeah ive noticed that too, unfortunately their cheekbones are rarely sharp, just overly round and large (both characteristics of feminine cheekbones) and can also make them look bloated
also their cheekbones can often be too wide as well, causing the asian "moonface"


----------



## Papal_Guard (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 23, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


>


Fuck I have cheekbones like this (but im not a chad like this guy is). Also Im a hapa


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 23, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Yes


 Yes what?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 23, 2020)

FootLongDong said:


> Being Asian is a death sentence stop coping and rope already chigga


 I'm not Asian.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 23, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Yes what?



they’re too big and round; bulbous


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Vidyacoper Thoughts?


 @Vidyacoper Bro? Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jul 24, 2020)

Depends on overall harmony


----------



## maxlooks (Jul 24, 2020)

Curtain hair can help with that


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @Vidyacoper Bro? Lol.





Vidyacoper said:


> yeah ive noticed that too, unfortunately their cheekbones are rarely sharp, just overly round and large (both characteristics of feminine cheekbones) and can also make them look bloated
> also their cheekbones can often be too wide as well, causing the asian "moonface"
> View attachment 537533


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jul 24, 2020)

Johnny Depp has low Asian cheekbones and he's good looking, but I get your point.



Vidyacoper said:


> yeah ive noticed that too, unfortunately their cheekbones are rarely sharp, just overly round and large (both characteristics of feminine cheekbones) and can also make them look bloated
> also their cheekbones can often be too wide as well, causing the asian "moonface"
> View attachment 537533



Moon face and wide cheekbones have almost nothing to do with each other. I'm pretty sure that moon face is mostly caused by maxillary retrusion. They wouldn't have moon face problems if they had forward maxillas.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 24, 2020)

Only good Asian cheekbones I've seen :


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

LOL @ me not seeing your reply. I agree btw.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

they just look flat because asians are all so downward grown


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> they just look flat because asians are all so downward grown


Are these guys downwardgrown though?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Are these guys downwardgrown though?


the second guy not so much, that's why his cheekbones look pretty good. they're more similar to yours if i remember correctly. the first guy is definitely a bit downward grown though, it's just harder to tell because his jaw is quite big.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jul 24, 2020)

Ugly af. Mongol cope


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 24, 2020)

Ideal male cheekbones tbh


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> the second guy not so much, that's why his cheekbones look pretty good. they're more similar to yours if i remember correctly. the first guy is definitely a bit downward grown though, it's just harder to tell because his jaw is quite big.


 The second guy's cheekbones are even rounder/fatter than the first guy's.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> The second guy's cheekbones are even rounder/fatter than the first guy's.


you're talking about that mongolian dude, right? his midface is shorter than that of the first guy, and his cheekbones are more forward and also less flat.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you're talking about that mongolian dude, right? his midface is shorter than that of the first guy, and his cheekbones are more forward and also less flat.


 True. I don't know how I feel about his cheekbones though. They're just so bulbous and cartoonesque.


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> A lot of East Asians have cheekbones like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheekbones more wide than jaw = over


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> True. I don't know how I feel about his cheekbones though. They're just so bulbous and cartoonesque.


they look like baboon ass cheeks ngl


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> they look like baboon ass cheeks ngl


 What would you say is an example of ideal male cheekbones?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> What would you say is an example of ideal male cheekbones?


honestly just as big, wide, high and forward as possible. there's no perfect case here, everyone's cheekbones could use improvement.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> honestly just as big, wide, high and forward as possible. there's no perfect case here, everyone's cheekbones could use improvement.


Cheek bones are literally the difference between chads and htn. But round cheekbones dont look good imo. Sharp>round


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> honestly just as big, wide, high and forward as possible. there's no perfect case here, everyone's cheekbones could use improvement.


 Bro just post some examples of cheekbones that you would consider to be top tier lol


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Cheek bones are literally the difference between chads and htn. But round cheekbones dont look good imo. Sharp>round


the only things different cheekbones really vary in are the ones that i listed. size, width, height and forwardness (which is more of a rotation than forwardness, which correlates with the rotation of the maxilla). if cheekbones appear round or less sharp then it's mostly due to them being either not as forward (such as the first asian guy in the OP) or due to the cheekbones being low.


----------



## kuroro (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Bro just post some examples of cheekbones that you would consider to be top tier lol


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> the only things different cheekbones really vary in are the ones that i listed. size, width, height and forwardness (which is more of a rotation than forwardness, which correlates with the rotation of the maxilla). if cheekbones appear round or less sharp then it's mostly due to them being either not as forward (such as the first asian guy in the OP) or due to the cheekbones being low.


my rotation is good but my maxilla is kinda retruded. What does this mean? High cheekbones?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Bro just post some examples of cheekbones that you would consider to be top tier lol


the top tier is out of reach for almost everyone.





these are fantastic cheekbones when compared to the average but even they lack size, width and forwardness.







these cheekbones have a nice size and width but they could definitely be higher and also more forward.

trust me, perfectly developed cheekbones would look absolutely insane, nothing comparable to these two.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> my rotation is good but my maxilla is kinda retruded. What does this mean? High cheekbones?


not necessarily, the causes of the height of the cheekbones are kind of confusing. yours are probably decently wide though, right? and they should look pretty nice despite not being massive.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> not necessarily, the causes of the height of the cheekbones are kind of confusing. yours are probably decently wide though, right? and they should look pretty nice despite not being massive.


Yes they are too wide I guess. Makes my jaw Looks narrow sometimes In sone angles


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Yes they are too wide I guess. Makes my jaw Looks narrow sometimes In sone angles


then your jaw is the problem. is your upper palate wider than your lower palate or something?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> then your jaw is the problem. is your upper palate wider than your lower palate or something?


No they are both about 50mm. My ortho even told me my jaw is very big that all wisdom tooth can stay


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> No they are both about 50mm. My ortho even told me my jaw is very big that all wisdom tooth can stay


maybe your jaw is fine tbh


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Bro just post some examples of cheekbones that you would consider to be top tier lol



ideal cheekbones would be high, wide, forward and sharpish


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> maybe your jaw is fine tbh


 
This is a pic I toon a while ago with lightning frauding so my cheekbones become visible. How do they look? Describe them


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> View attachment 539104
> This is a pic I toon a while ago with lightning frauding so my cheekbones become visible. How do they look? Describe them


they seem decent in all categories, no matter if you're frauding or not. they're wide, high, forward and somewhat big


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> they seem decent in all categories, no matter if you're frauding or not. they're wide, high, forward and somewhat big


Lifefuel for me


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Lifefuel for me
> View attachment 539115


you should become a tiktok slayer tbh


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you should become a tiktok slayer tbh


I made tiktok some months ago and gained like 8k followers(Some people grom .me discord already know it) but I stopped I cant make so many videos cause I cant smile in them And I am scared of some faggot I know finds my tiktok. And the videos where hard frauded tbh ngl


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> the top tier is out of reach for almost everyone.
> View attachment 539077
> 
> 
> ...


This is the asians guys side view what you think?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> This is the asians guys side view what you think?


definitely looks a bit downward grown

this guy's jaw is just a little bit stronger but he's not as downward grown. the gonial angle is completely different. do you see the difference?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 24, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> definitely looks a bit downward grown
> 
> this guy's jaw is just a little bit stronger but he's not as downward grown. the gonial angle is completely different. do you see the difference?
> View attachment 539148


Yea i see the difference now mines compared to the asian guys siide view my jawline is more straight foward. His maxilla is also flat and elongated it seems. But hes still good looking.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

@AutisticBeaner So essentially, the problem with Asian cheekbones is that they're not forward enough (presumably due to Asians generally having flat maxilla)?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 24, 2020)

This is their phenotype. Masculanization of Asian skulls makes their zygos grow downwards rather than more forward like whites and blacks


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 24, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> This is their phenotype. Masculanization of Asian skulls makes their zygos grow downwards rather than more forward like whites and blacks
> 
> View attachment 540382


 So would you say that Asian have better or worse cheekbones than whites/blacks?


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 24, 2020)

Shit that looks like my face shape but I don't have hollow cheeks and i have much less jawline


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @AutisticBeaner So essentially, the problem with Asian cheekbones is that they're not forward enough (presumably due to Asians generally having flat maxilla)?


yea the vast majority of the asian population has a significantly retruded and downward grown maxilla.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 24, 2020)

And what cheeekobes are these?


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jul 24, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> So would you say that Asian have better or worse cheekbones than whites/blacks?



You know how feminine black women and feminine asian women look different to feminine white women?

All 3 have unique bone shapes, but they all look feminine in their own way. When you watch Miss Universe, all the nationalities/races are gorgeous, despite being different.


Its same for men, all 3 races can look very handsome and masculine in their unique way, here's an example of a handsome masculine Chang with Asian bone structure.














Personally I have a preference towards Italian/Greek/North African/West Arab skull shapes (think David Gandy, or my avatar), but that's my own bias due to my heritage.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jul 26, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> You know how feminine black women and feminine asian women look different to feminine white women?
> 
> All 3 have unique bone shapes, but they all look feminine in their own way. When you watch Miss Universe, all the nationalities/races are gorgeous, despite being different.
> 
> ...


 Generally, I think that blacks/Caucasians have superior skull shapes and overall facial bones to Asians, but I do see your point. The guy you posted seems to have much sharper cheekbones than the two men in the OP.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Aug 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 7, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> definitely looks a bit downward grown
> 
> this guy's jaw is just a little bit stronger but he's not as downward grown. the gonial angle is completely different. do you see the difference?
> View attachment 539148


whos that guy?


----------



## improover (Aug 7, 2020)

_No cheekbones for your face_


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 7, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Depends on overall harmony


Why did you send a pic of yourself lmao


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Aug 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> whos that guy?


chris carmack


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Aug 7, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Why did you send a pic of yourself lmao


To give example


----------



## maxlooks (Oct 7, 2020)

big/ round cheekbone make your face look fat/ bloated despite low body fat. A looksmin imo


----------



## Salience (Oct 7, 2020)

No. But they will won't save a recessed maxilla, plus might as well rope if you're a chink


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 1, 2021)

@thecel @johncruz12345 @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234 Thoughts?


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 1, 2021)

It's not that their cheeks are too round, that's like some racist shit saying Asians all have moon face or pancake face, it's that the Asian cheeks are too wide relative to how strong their jaw is. 

But loads of noodles know how to fraud that shit with make up, so don't worry too much for them


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Oct 1, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> @thecel @johncruz12345 @Phillybeard1996 @looksmaxxer234 Thoughts?


Lol I have round large ones


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 5, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> It's not that their cheeks are too round, that's like some racist shit saying Asians all have moon face or pancake face, it's that the Asian cheeks are too wide relative to how strong their jaw is.
> 
> But loads of noodles know how to fraud that shit with make up, so don't worry too much for them


Most Asians do have flat, round faces though. It’s not racist if it’s true


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 5, 2021)

tyson beckford has asian cheekbones he only gets away with it because bbc


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 5, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> tyson beckford has asian cheekbones he only gets away with it because bbc


beckford's cheekbones aren't asian at all lol


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 5, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> beckford's cheekbones aren't asian at all lol


u think ur cool cuz ur being dismissive 
jfl bitch boy


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Oct 5, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> u think ur cool cuz ur being dismissive
> jfl bitch boy


Nothing about beckford’s bones are asian. He could literally pass as 100% west African if he wanted to.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 5, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> Nothing about beckford’s bones are asian. He could literally pass as 100% west African if he wanted to.


i will send u proof in pms tommorow my phone is charging


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 5, 2021)

from theapricity
*Asian/Native American variant:*
- face wide to match the width of zygomatic bones (more oblong-ish with pedomorphic gracilization, greater distance between features, browridge reduction, *cheekbones wider than neurocranium*)
- all giving the cheeks a full round shape

*European variant:*
- compact oval face, more prominent browridge, pronounced jawline, *cheekbones as wide as neurocranium*
- all giving the cheeks a "deflated" look


----------

